# Poopy pump pressure



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

So I finally managed to get my flojet pump connected to my Fracino Classic (circa 2001) but I'm not getting a consistent pressure reading whilst drawing water. The gauge starts off in the green area (between 8 and 10bar) but when I draw water and the pump engages it flickers between 6 and 7 bar and the shots come out sour.

Any ideas what's going on?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Milanski, I still have mine being bottle fed and the needle sits at just over 1 bar, when the pump kicks in it shoots up to 11, I need to reduce the pump pressure, you could do with upping your pressure. Have you located the dial? Will do a search for you and post a pic.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The pressure adjustment screw is on the brass pump head - a hex headed bolt (usually) with a locking nut.

Clockwise to increase the pressure, anti-clockwise to reduce.

Remember to tighten the locknut after you've got the desired pressure setting !


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Espressotechno, mine is just a slotted bolt, no hex anything there. Just twist and go. It's where the arrow on the diagram, that is the brass pump.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Great, cheers guys. I will try this.

Jason, do you use a flojet pump as well?


----------



## stub24 (Sep 22, 2013)

If your guage starts off at betwen 8 and 10 bar before the pump kicks in perhaps your inlet water pressure might be too high?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Milanski said:


> Great, cheers guys. I will try this.
> 
> Jason, do you use a flojet pump as well?


Did think about the flowjet but the water bottle method is working brilliant mate. Just sitting the bottle a little higher than the pump so there's a constant flow to the pump, not huge pressure but enough to not be spending £100+ on a flowjet! Haha


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok, just tweaked the dial Jason and it seems to have done the trick! Thanks mate!

I rotated clockwise (thanks espressotechno) one turn which took me up 2 bar so did another half turn and it's taken me nicely into the green band fluctuating between 8 and 9 bar.

So for anyone else checking this post in the future, half a turn clockwise equates to one bar increase in pressure.

Just warming up the machine and will try a shot in an hour and let you know how it tastes (Sumatran from Hasbean).


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Had to turn mine down from 12 bar, working like a dream now.

As I haven't got the drain plumbed into waste yet, I have a Tupperware box under my drain tray, even if I get a drain tube the clearance isn't a lot and think I may need taller legs. Anyone know where to get these?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

You can unscrew them for more height. I've got about 6 inches of clearance on mine.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Jason, what's your cooling flush routine on the classic?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah my bolts aren't long enough to get much clearance than the 3" I already have.

Cooling flush isn't anything special, as I grind my beans, I flush water from grouphead into my 6oz cups about halfway. I'd really like to start taking water temp, that's why I've been interested in Erics grouphead thermometer.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm pleased my pressure is good but I've pulled most of a 250g bag of Sumatran from Hasbean today and sinked the lot









Somehow my distribution is getting worse results than with my Gaggia Classic. I thought this was supposed to get easier with a more forgiving machine!!

I may have to upload a video so you guys can tell me what I'm doing wrong...and there I was thinking I'd solved all the newbie problems of uneven extraction...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

To be honest Milanski, I'm finding I have to relearn everything again as the Fracino is a totally different beast than the Gaggia.

The Gaggia is a very unforgiving machine whereas the Fracino will highlight 'anything' that's not right.

I have a one nozzle PF and hate it, feels like it ruins all the Crema. So a new 2 spout or a proper naked PF is next on my list.

I received a naked from a fellow member but wasn't fracino, just a general E61 PF and it leaks all over.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I got my naked pf from Coffeechap, works like a dream (unlike my espresso making). Perhaps he has another?

It's sinful the mess I'm making! Dead spots all over the shop or over extraction on one half and under extraction on the other. I'm a bit perplexed I have to say!

You can borrow my 2 spout if you like - til you get your bottomless?


----------

